# Wotofo nudge squonk mod



## Khutso (4/4/18)

Hi all.

So my nudge squonk decided to stop working. It doesn't fire AT ALL now. 

Who's encountered this issue before? And how did they attempt solving it? I don't wanna buy a new one (because I'm kinda broke)..so fixing this is my best shot at survival. 

All your imput will be highly appreciated. 

Frustrated Squonker Addict. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## haruspex (4/4/18)

I'm no expert ... but my first guess would be to check the fuse / 'short circuit protection'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

I did. And that wasn't the problem. 

Luckily I figured out that the plate that makes contact with the battery needed to be pushed back in. So it's good now. 

Thanks for your input. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

